#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  >  Master thesis with appended papers, how to "append" the papers

## erter

Hi,

So I am soon to deliver my master thesis in reliability engineering. During my year of work I have produced two papers that should be included with my thesis.

So the setup is like this:

Master thesis, which has approx 60 pages. 

Paper I roughly 11 pages

Paper II roughly 10 pages.

In my master thesis (main document), I have used heading styles, figure citations and so on. 

I have also used this for my papers, and this is where the trouble starts. If I just copy and paste the text into the master thesis, the formatting of the first document will be lost (I want to keep the formatting). And, the figure 1 in paper I, is suddenly figure 21, because there are 20 figures in the thesis. Also, chapter 1 in paper I is chapter 10. 

I tried several options without 100% luck. I tried using Insert -> Text -> Object. But I only get the first page, and this option was the one I was closest to making it happen with. The formatting and text was the sam.e

Any good ideas on how to fix this in a good mather? I rather not publish my thesis to everyone  :Smilie: 

I am using word 2007

----------


## macropod

hi erter,

Try linking the two papers to the thesis via INCLUDETEXT fields. See Word's Help file for details. You'll want to add the \! switch to preserve the numbering etc.

----------


## erter

> hi erter,
> 
> Try linking the two papers to the thesis via INCLUDETEXT fields. See Word's Help file for details. You'll want to add the \! switch to preserve the numbering etc.



Almost a perfect solution, the formatting was kept in the field. BUT, the titles of the appended papers are now in the table of content :/

----------


## macropod

That is how I would expect it to perform. Besides, you didn't indicate that it should be otherwise. If you don't want those portions included in the TOC, you have two choices:
• use different heading levels or Styles for the the two papers; or
• bookmark the portion of the thesis that you want to include in the TOC and apply the bookmark switch to the TOC.
For the 2nd option, suppose your bookmark is named 'TOCRng'. If you select the TOC and press Shift-F9, to expose the filed code, which will look something like {TOC \o 1-2 \h}. Add the bookmark switch to the TOC so that you end up with {TOC \o 1-2 \h \b TOCRng}, then press F9 to update the TOC.

----------

